# Allegan State Game Area



## bosch071 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wanna get a last crack at some squirrels (and maybe pick up a few rabbits)!!! Gonna try Saturday, weather looks alright... 

Does anyone have directions (from Holland) to the Allegan State Game Area??? Never hunted there before. 

I want to know where the best place would be to park? (looked at the MDNR website and it didn't really give parking). Also, where the good spots are for squirrels (and rabbits, no dog tho)? 

Any information will help on how to get onto the area! 

Thank ya'll very much!


----------



## bosch071 (Feb 14, 2009)

Is Cannonsberg better than Allegan?????????????


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

Try the links at http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10913-31657--,00.html#Allegan. I use a printed version of the map at http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/HuntingWildlifeHabitat/sga/asga_11x17.pdf that you can probably find in 11x17 size at the ranger station at 4590 118th Avenue, Route 3, Allegan, MI 49010; phone (269) 673-2430. Take out the route 3 part of the address if you use it in a driving directions site, I think. What I copied above comes from the dnr page. As a lot of the parking areas probably haven't been plowed, maybe just ask at the ranger station where they'd recommend if anyone's there on Saturday or just try across the road from the station.


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, and I never see many rabbits. There's squirrel in different places, but hunting without a dog I see maybe a rabbit a year.


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

If you're coming from Holland I see Mapquest and Yahoo Maps take down I-196 and through Ganges but Google takes you down M-40 almost to Allegan. I think the first way would be quicker but that depends whether you're already out towards M-40 or not. Going in from M-40 I think M-40 to M-89 west to 46th St to 118th would be faster, but 46th St isn't paved but well maintained and plowed so the map sites won't take you that way.


----------



## bosch071 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

bosch071 said:


> Is Cannonsberg better than Allegan?????????????


I hit Cannonsburg on Saturday and I didn't see a single living creature. I found one set of squirrel tracks, a few sets of deer tracks, and 1 set of coyote tracks. I'm going to head out there with my dog again this evening, but mostly just to get him some exercise. I'll let you know how I do though.


----------

